# Clean up day!



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

After the last big storm blew through, I ended up with some blow down.  Lost some nice trees around the place, so today I started the clean up. I used the tractor with the fork/grapple, chipper and cart, and a couple of chainsaws to make short work of everything.  Started around 9:30 and finished around 4:00 only stopping to refuel the equipment and myself.  In the end I got a nice clean yard, a pile of mulch, and some wood to dry and burn later. One thing I discovered using the forks to lift the trees, I could cut the whole tree even in between the forks, so no need for a wood horse! Some pictures for your enjoyment. Bye


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Looks great,BB! Now.... if you could only teach it to SPLIT the wood! HMMM ?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Okay Iam jealouse  
Its still work,but the right equipment kinda fun work  think I wrote that right. 
Nice clean up.


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

Great job, but I got tired just looking at all the work you accomplished *.* 

And It's still green that far north *.* Unbelievable *.*


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

The right equipment makes short order of all the work and is actually enjoyable cause you get to play with toys.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Won't take long for that grapple bucket t pay for itself at that rate! Nice job on the clean up.


----------



## eglaude (Oct 8, 2012)

Nice work BB. It's hard work but rewarding. Especially when you have the right equipment. I'm just curious BB on how much weight you can load on the grapple forks? It's a great idea to use this instead of the woodpile to cut off of. I sure would like one but I am also sure that my real boss would have something to say about it! Thanks for the pics .


----------

